# Giant Danio?



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

I really like Giant Danios and I was wondering if they could live with a betta?


:thankyou:


----------



## TheJadeBetta (Mar 31, 2010)

What size tank is it?


----------



## Sarada (May 11, 2010)

no....and giant danios should be in groups of at least 5 and can grow up to 6" making them much too big for a 10g.


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

Thats not what I asked.By the way I have a 30g and a 50g.


----------



## Sarada (May 11, 2010)

From what I have read the answer is still no.


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

Oh.......I might try but I don't know....


----------



## Sarada (May 11, 2010)

Danios are semi aggressive, you're asking for a fight if you ask me.


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

:shock:Oh.....I won't get any then.


----------

